# France Vignette



## VandA (Jan 24, 2018)

If you're going to France you will need to register with the ministere de la transition ecologique et solidaire to get an air quality certificate for several areas in France, and this needs to be displayed on your windscreen otherwise you get an on the spot fine. Its easy to apply for and costs less than 5 euros posted to your home address. But watch out there are several websites Crit-air among them that will charge you 29.65 euros. Save money travel safe. Official website https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/ 

Hope this helps Alan


----------



## winks (Jan 24, 2018)

There's just been a good thread running on this for those who would like more information.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/67069-crit-air-sticker.html?highlight=critair

Mine took a week from ordering to delivery, one each from France and Germany.

Cheers

H


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 24, 2018)

Had mine a while now and had it looked at once after being pulled into a roadside check point near Tarbes last year     :scared:

Got an approving nod and almost a smile from the Gendarme then off we drove       :dance:

Cost 4.80 euros including postage and took 9 days from ordering online to being delivered through the door    :dance:


----------



## jann (Jan 24, 2018)

Not worth being without, cheap enough one off payment.Easy to apply


----------



## winks (Jan 24, 2018)

Took your advice Mr Woo and stuck them on a bit of plastic. That way if your screen is shattered you e still got the stickers intact. 

Cheers

H


----------



## Chris356 (Jan 24, 2018)

What towns do you need it for I've just been on website and only list up to 3.5ton


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 24, 2018)

winks said:


> Took your advice Mr Woo and stuck them on a bit of plastic. That way if your screen is shattered you e still got the stickers intact.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H





The main reason i did that H was because i hate any form of stickers / labels on the windscreen so as soon as i get back to Calais it goes back in the wallet for next time.

I jumped for joy when we did away with the tax disc and took both mine out the night before it applied as both vehicles are up my drive on private land   :dance:


----------



## winks (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris356 said:


> What towns do you need it for I've just been on website and only list up to 3.5ton



Have a read at this thread ...https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/67069-crit-air-sticker.html?highlight=critair

There is a link in there for an app which covers most of Europe and is free to download.

Info - The Green-Zones-App! – Green-Zones.eu

Cheers

H


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 24, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Had mine a while now and had it looked at once after being pulled into a roadside check point near Tarbes last year     :scared:
> 
> Got an approving nod and almost a smile from the Gendarme then off we drove       :dance:
> 
> Cost 4.80 euros including postage and took 9 days from ordering online to being delivered through the door    :dance:



I too have the sticker installed in the approved location - bottom right corner of windscreen - and I reckon gaining a Brownie point with the gendarmes has to be worth the fiver or so!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 25, 2018)

Don’t do what I did, got one for the van and forgot about the scooter!


----------



## Compo (Jan 27, 2018)

*air quality*

bump


----------

